# You are psychotic if you think you are going to make tip money from SQUARE CARD READERS



## jRockstan (Apr 17, 2016)

You are nuts!!

YOU!!

If you have a square card reader.

Most people would think you're just trying to jack their credit card information.

I saw on another post someone who said they got $3 in a month from it.

That is lower than a tip jar if you ask me.

Anyone who claims they make over $100 a month from accepting square tips is just lying.

Am I right guys or am I white?


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

I don't tip (99% of the time), but if I was going to, there is no way I would do it with a Square reader. It just feels creepy to me.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

I get tips all the time through my square reader. It also helps if there is a credit card sticker. I also have the new bluetooth reader that accepts samsung / apple / android pay and chips. 

May not work for you but works well for me.


----------



## jRockstan (Apr 17, 2016)

Its also against ubers policy and you will get terminated for using one:


----------



## jRockstan (Apr 17, 2016)

........going to be terminated as a goober driver


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jRockstan said:


> ........going to be terminated as a goober driver


Sounds pretty clear.
Any questions ?


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Only reason to mention square reader is if they offer tip but no cash simple enough


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Email says if you ask.....or pressure..... Won't get deactivated if you offer to use square because they don't have cash......simple enough


----------



## jRockstan (Apr 17, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> Only reason to mention square reader is if they offer tip but no cash simple enough


you can not collect credit card information, or accept a credit card from them.. uber *will *terminate you


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Chuck Morris please enlighten these drivers.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

shiftydrake said:


> Email says if you ask.....or pressure..... Won't get deactivated if you offer to use square because they don't have cash......simple enough


This


----------



## numbakrunch (Sep 22, 2015)

There's no need to tip said:


> I don't tip (99% of the time), but if I was going to, there is no way I would do it with a Square reader. It just feels creepy to me.


You are a 100% cheapass!


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank goodness you're not an employee, having to follow Uber's demands and rules....wait a second, that's EXACTLY what it sounds like!

Uber On!


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

And using square will not be grounds for termination the email says you asked or pressured so THAT will get you removed NOT using a square....................but believe what you want


----------



## Chuck Morris (Oct 15, 2015)

Uber has no say in any collection of any tip in my vehicle. They never did and never will. The contract for each ride is betwern passenger and driver. Uber is making the connection and collecting a fare while providing insurance to make this happen for the percentage they collect.
The lawsuit they are attempting to settle, they have not given one concession. We already had the right to receive tipsand I have been aggressively pursuing tips with no repracussion since February.
I use Tripcam and a non labeled(personal preference) tip jar with money in it to make change. I receive tips 50 percent of my rides and every ride I talk to clients and dispel the Uner tipping myths such as " it's included".


----------



## Chuck Morris (Oct 15, 2015)

There's no need to tip said:


> I don't tip (99% of the time), but if I was going to, there is no way I would do it with a Square reader. It just feels creepy to me.


Continue not to tip and hopefully drivers will give you a 1 star rating often enough you won't get rides and your account will be deactivated.
Low rated passengers also lose on promos for high rated passengers.
Myself and other drivers have discussed having a contest for passengers, high rated passengers only.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

Chuck Morris said:


> Continue not to tip and hopefully drivers will give you a 1 star rating often enough you won't get rides and your account will be deactivated.
> Low rated passengers also lose on promos for high rated passengers.
> Myself and other drivers have discussed having a contest for passengers, high rated passengers only.


Believe me, the rider is not going to be the one losing out. No rider, no Uber. Also, I have 3 accounts set up already. Not going to be a problem.


----------



## Chuck Morris (Oct 15, 2015)

There's no need to tip said:


> Believe me, the rider is not going to be the one losing out. No rider, no Uber. Also, I have 3 accounts set up already. Not going to be a problem.


No tipping rider, not a loss. You obviously need all 3 accounts to continue using the app, wonder why??


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

Chuck Morris said:


> No tipping rider, not a loss. You obviously need all 3 accounts to continue using the app, wonder why??


Hahahahah, no, I signed up for them to use more sign up promotions. I have only used my main account for many years since signing up. I am still a 4.8 rating.


----------



## BigMomma80 (Mar 26, 2016)

I have a square account and reader. I got it after 2 different riders suggested it. They said they could only tip through credit card because they needed a receipt to get reimbursed through their company.I had never even heard of square until the 1st guy asked for it. 

I received $60 last month on square. But it all came from business men and women who it was nothing more than an expense to. I don't expect that many non-corporate people would tip with Square. I've not had it happen since I got mine last month.

But I pick up a lot of suits from downtown. Different areas I sure will be different.


----------



## python134r (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm psychotic even before I got a square reader, so.........


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Nope your right no money can be made with a square reader, I didn't get any of this money last weekend with my tap reader.......

Collected Fees Deposited
$100.00 ($2.75) $97.25
$10.00 ($0.50) $9.50
$12.00 ($0.57) $11.43
$4.00 ($0.11) $3.89
$3.00 ($0.08) $2.92
$58.00 ($1.60) $56.40


----------



## Chuck Morris (Oct 15, 2015)

So here's some thoughts on tipping. Not all drivers are going to be able to make as much as others. 
Why?
This isn't kids soccer, we don't all get a trophy.
Folks who are personable, take pride in doing a quality job should make more.
I wouldn't teccomend expecting Uber to fix the tipping issue they used to grow the business aggressively with.
If you don't know how to "ask" for tips without asking, ask folks who do.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

If you pay attention to the different threads on here you will find the same people who gripe the most about not getting tips are the same that have a list of rules for their cars. The my car my rules drivers. But I am sure there is no correlation right??


----------



## Chuck Morris (Oct 15, 2015)

Rules I learned as a limo driver still apply in this world 
respect each other.
respect my car( don't make a mess) and enjoy the service your hard earned money has paid for.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Chuck Morris said:


> Rules I learned as a limo driver still apply in this world
> respect each other.
> respect my car( don't make a mess) and enjoy the service your hard earned money has paid for.


I'm referring to drivers not adjusting the air or changing the station at the request of the rider. I agree with respect me and my car.


----------



## Chuck Morris (Oct 15, 2015)

Yup, supply tha aux chord my other common comment to clients
" it's your ride, I'm just driving it"


----------

